# فيديو عن السباكه وكيفيه تشغيها



## عبير عبد الرحمن (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ده فيديو لعمليه السباكه 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYZOTt9zTv0&NR=1


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5wCVI7jCyQ&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## تاكفاريناسي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع مهم صراحة كنت احتاج الى هذه المعلومات


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (25 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندسة عبير على الفيديو
الموضوع جميل ، ولكن هذه طرق بدائية يدوية ، فهل يوجد فيديو آخر للسباكة بالطرق الآلية .. عموما بارك الله فيكي على هذه الموضوعات المتميزة ، وكما سبق أن زكرت لك ، من نجاح إلى نجاح.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 أكتوبر 2009)

د احمد ده انا درسته في قسم هندسه الانتاج


----------



## salem1961 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك والف شكررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## salem1961 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك والف شكررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## bao1955 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مخشصر ومفيد للذي يريد ان يفهم السباكة بارك في عملك وافادنا من علمك وننتظر اكثر من هذا وانت جديرة 00000000مشكؤر جدا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)

​


----------



## neno1043 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

